
Web Pioneers Launch Identity Startup That Ditches Passwords - ohjeez
https://www.darkreading.com/endpoint/web-pioneers-launch-identity-startup-that-ditches-passwords/d/d-id/1337554?_mc=rss_x_drr_edt_aud_dr_x_x-rss-simple
======
criddell
This sounds like a cousin to existing technologies like Steve Gibson's SQRL.
Considering there are free and open alternatives, how did they manage to raise
$30 million?

